# packet loss in IPFW



## atwinix (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello all,

I am trying to check out how much packet loss I am having across a link that I am simulating using ipfw and dummynet. I am a bit baffled by the output of ipfw and cannot seem to find packet loss statistics.

I would be very grateful if someone could explain it to me.  I have scavenged the ipfw man pages and websites to try to find an answer and I have been unsuccessful so far.


```
root@ /root # [B]ipfw show[/B]
00100 [B]180 25234[/B] pipe 1 ip from any to any
65535   0     0 deny ip from any to any

root@ /root # [B]ipfw pipe 1 show[/B]
00001:   5.000 Mbit/s    0 ms  100 sl. 1 queues (1 buckets) droptail
         burst: 0 Byte
    mask: 0x00 0x00000000/0x0000 -> 0x00000000/0x0000
BKT Prot ___Source IP/port____ ____Dest. IP/port____ Tot_pkt/bytes Pkt/Byte Drp
  0 icmp     192.168.1.3/0         192.168.1.2/0     69834 104180104  0    0 [B]17181[/B]
```

What do the numbers in bold represent?  Does Drp stand for number of packets dropped?  And if so, how can I clear these counters? (*ipfw zero 100* does not seem to work.)

Thanks,
atwinix


----------

